# Alljährliches Froschsterben



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und habe natürlich ein großes Problem. Ich habe natürlich auch einen Gartenteich, der ca. 6000 l groß ist und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,40 m tief ist. Ich habe keine Fische sondern nur alljährlich __ Frösche und __ Kröten. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen...sie laichen und quaken und stören niemanden. Jedoch im Frühjahr, wenn sich die 20 bis 30 cm dicke Eisschicht auflöst dann ist das Drama groß. Das Eis ist deswegen so dick, da wir im Bay. Wald harte und lange Winter haben. Die Frösche sind alle tot, das Wasser ist eine Kloake. Die Tiere sind aufgebläht, teilweise aufgeplatzt und haben einen Tennisballgroßen Geleeklumpen....absolut ekelhaft. Und wenn ich nun sage, das es über 50 tote Tiere sind, dann könnt ihr euch ausmalen, welche Sauerei das ist. 
Also habe ich letzten Herbst, wegen den glatten, z.T. recht steil abfallenden Teichwänden eine Kletterhilfe installiert, damit die Tiere nach dem Laichen oder auch so, leichter aus dem Wasser kommen. Zusätzlich habe einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor eingesetzt, wegen der Faulgase. Es half nichts....
Bin echt verzweifelt, da ich jedes Jahr so ein Massengrab habe.....könnt ihr mir helfen oder Tipps geben? Sonst verliere ich die Lust am Teich, obwohl er mir eigentlich immer Freude bereitet hatte. Habe im Sommer viele Tierbesucher...__ Libellen, __ Molche usw. Zur Information....der Waldrand ist ca. 200 m weg und ich wohne in einer ländlichen Gegend. Also habe ich auch schon mal ca. 100 Tiere im Sommer umgesetzt in einen großen öffentlichen Teich, weil ich gedacht habe, das sie dann nicht mehr zu mir zurück kommen....das half aber alles nicht.
Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hi "Knappe"

wir sind Claudia und Ludwig und von uns erst einmal :willkommen , denn "_hier werden Sie geholfen_"  

Einen Eisfreihalter einzubauen war schon mal eine gute Idee. Allerdings reduzieren die __ Frösche, die im Teich überwintern bei tiefen Temperaturen ihren Stoffwechsel so weit, dass sie dann den wenigen benötigten Sauerstoff durch die Haut aufnehmen. Bei 50 Fröschen in einem Teich mit 6000 Litern dürfte, in einem kalten Winter mit entsprechender Eisdecke, den Tieren im Teich wahrscheinlich der Sauerstoff ausgehen. Ratsam wäre, zusätzlich zum Eisfreihalter, einen Luftsprudler zu installieren, der das Teichwasser mit Sauerstoff anreichert.

Aber da wir hier ja gar nicht neugierig sind   ... ein paar Bilder von Deinem Teich mit ein paar Angaben zur Technik etc. wäre als Vorstellung bei uns immer willkommen.
Schön wäre auch die Angabe eines Namens, da wir uns hier, da es doch wesentlich üersönlicher ist, mit Namen anreden.

Wir wünschen Dir viel Spass bei uns Teich:crazy


----------



## karsten. (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

schau mal hier

und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4/]hier[/URL]

dabei trifft es die  F r ö s c h e  als erstes ,
da ja die Wechselwarmen genau in dieser
"Giftzone" am Grund rumliegen...


mfG


----------



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Also...ich bin der Ralf und gebe euch noch ein paar Infos. Der Gartenteich ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und er war ursprünglich in einer Nierenform ausgehoben und von mir angelegt worden. Mit der Zeit habe ich natürlich auch dazu gelernt und habe das Problem "Wasseroberfläche im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen" gelöst. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren einen kreisrunden Teichanbau als Flachwasserzone dazu getan. Darin habe ich einige Pflanzen...__ kleine Teichrose und Uferpflanzen aus dem Baumarkt. Das Wasser ist dort nur 40 cm tief und ringsrum sind runde Steine; es besteht eine Verbindung mit dem eigentlichen Teich. Ca. 10 m entfernt vom Gartenteich habe ich eine alte Amphore..das Teichwasser wird dort hin gepumpt und läuft dann aus der Amphore in einem ca. 10 m langen Bachlauf in den Gartenteich zurück. Ich habe auch mal Goldfische drin gehabt und habe sie auch zweimal über den Winter bekommen...abundzu war mal einer tot...erst mit dem Froschproblem habe ich die Fische endgültig raus. Das Massensterben habe ich nun schon zum fünften Mal. Ich habe vor jedem Winter mir neue Gedanken gemacht...sogar einen zweiten Eisfreihalter rein usw....hat aber nix genützt. Das mit einem Sprudler habe ich mir auch überlegt...aber ich habe Bedenken wegen den Energiekosten. Außerdem ist es ja nicht nur die Eisschicht...wir haben auch einen Meter Schnee im Winter...wie gesagt "Bayrischer Wald". Ich versuche ein Bild von meinem Gartenteich ins Forum zu stellen...


----------



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

So..hier nun das Bild...wie gesagt..das runde Teil ist die Flachwasserzone und der Teil mit dem __ Rohrkolben ist der alte Teil und auch ca. 1,4 m tief (tiefste Stelle ist kurz hinter dem Holzsteg. In dem Baumstumpf ist die Elektrik untergebracht...Strom für Beleuchtung und Wasserpumpe. Den Bachlauf sieht man leider nicht...mal suchen ob ich noch mehr Bildmaterial habe....schön oder? 
Das Verhältnis des Teiches (Wasserobefläche zu Volumen) müßte passen. Allerdings ist das mit dem Eisfreihalter dieses Jahr auch nicht das Wahre gewesen, weil das Eis sich auch unter dem Eifreihalter gebildet hatte und somit er eigentlich nutzlos war...


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Ralf,

zwar immer wieder die selben Fragen,...

aber...

hälst du im Herbst das Laub vom Teich fern?

nochwas...

der Teich ist viel zu schön um ihn aufzugeben...


----------



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Jochen,
in den ersten Jahren nicht...seit letztem Jahr habe ich den Wald etwas ausgelichtet und ich habe nicht mehr so viel Laub im Teich...ich schätze zwei 10l Eimer voll Laub habe ich heute beim Ablassen des Wassers herausgefischt. 
Ein Netz hatte ich auch mal vor zu spannen, allerdings habe ich und meine Frau das gleich aufgegeben, als wir schon beim Spannen des Netzes feststellen haben müssen, das kleine __ Frösche durch die Maschen geschlüpft waren.


----------



## roli (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Ralf,in meinen Teich habe ich seit ein paar Jahren schon einen Luftsprudler(einen ganz einfachen Aquariendurchlüfter)der hat etwa 10 Watt ,ist für etwa 15 Euro zu bekommen.Den Ausströmerstein sollte man aber nicht bis an die tiefste Stelle imTeich anbringen(wegen der ruhigen Wasserzone)diesen Winter war er ja fast sinnlos, aber auch bei -15 Grad war in vergangenen Wintern ständig eine freie Stelle.Ich fege auch bei Schneefall regelmäsig den Schnee vom Teich, wegen den Lichteinfall.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hi Roli,
mit abfegen ist das so eine Sache bei einem Meter Schnee. Das mit dem Luftsprudler hört sich gut an...10 Watt ist auch nicht die Welt...schafft der Sprudler eine kleine Fläche eisfrei zu halten, auch bei unseren strengen Wintern?


----------



## roli (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Ralf,im Winter 2005 oder 06 war bei uns (Thüringen ) ein Strengerer Winter,da hatte ich aber trotzdem immer eine freie Stelle ander Oberfläche.Bei so viel Schnee ist es schon schwierig den von der Oberfläche zu bekommen aber vieleicht von einen Teil.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## roli (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Ralf, mir noch mal zu den Luftsprudler,die gibt es ja auch im Gartenmarkt beim Teichzubehör,sind dort aber viel teurer (weil Wettergeschützt) meiner läuft schon seit Jahren im Winter natürlich abgedeckt.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## Knappe (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Wenn der Sprudler bei 10 watt/h ein eisfreies Loch halten kann..wohl bemerkt bei Dauerbetrieb Tag und Nacht, dann wird er auch mit dem Schnee fertig. Die Gase können ja durch den Schnee hindurch. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall nächsten Winter probieren...das müßte klappen. Ich glaube die Ursache für mein Massengrab sind die Faulgase die nicht entweichen konnten. Eine andere Ursache ist für mich nicht ersichtlich...es haut ja auch keiner auf dem Eis herum (Unterdruck usw.). Bei Dauerbetrieb und 1o w/h braucht das Teil dann bei 100 Tage ca. 25 kw...das wären ca. 5 euro Strom..das geht ja.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

damit der Luftsprudler auch wirklich sicher eine Stelle des Teiches eisfrei hält, leite ich den Schlauch immer durch den Eisfreihalter in den Teich. Unter dem Eisfreihalter war bisher immer frei, meist auch rundherum ...

Luftsprudler gibt es übrigens schon mit deutlich niedrigerem Stromverbrauch, kleine Sprudler, aus dem Fachhandel oder bei eb*y, haben durchaus schon mal einen Stromverbrauch von nur ca. 2,5 Watt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Servus Ralf

Auch von mir erstmal ein herzliches :Willkommen2 , schön das du zu uns gefunden hast  



> es besteht eine Verbindung mit dem eigentlichen Teich. Ca. 10 m entfernt vom Gartenteich habe ich eine alte Amphore..das Teichwasser wird dort hin gepumpt und läuft dann aus der Amphore in einem ca. 10 m langen Bachlauf in den Gartenteich zurück.



Frage 1: läuft der Bachlauf auch den Winter hindurch ?
Frage 2: Welche Pumpe, wieviele Liter/Std. ?
Frage 3: Gibts einen Skimmer ?
Frage 4: Filter vorhanden, wenn ja, welchen ?

Warum frage ich  

zu Frage 1: Wenn dein Bachlauf über den Winter durchlaufen würde, hast eine Eisfreie Stelle schon einmal im Teich  

zu Frage 2: Wegen der Stromkosten und ob eventuell sich die Installation eines Skimmers rentiert.

zu Frage 3: Wegen der Oberflächenreinigung des Teiches und der zweiten Eisfreien Stelle im Teich

zu Frage 4: Wegen des Laubeintrags und anderer "Schadstoffe" und wenn "ja" ob die richtige Dimmension

Ein Bachlauf und Skimmer könnten schon die Sauerstoffzufuhr in den  Teich bewerkstelligen und vorallem sorgen sie für den Gasaustausch.

Ist nur so ein Gedankengang von mir


----------



## Knappe (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hi Helmut,

zu 1: Der Bachlauf läuft nicht..ich muß ihn vor dem Winter ausschalten; nicht wegen den Stromkosten, aber ich glaube das er ziemlich sicher zufrieren würde...habe es aber noch nicht probiert. Zudem läuft der Bachlauf auch im Sommer nicht den ganzen Tag....abends um 21.00 Uhr ist Schluß und auch ein kleine Mittagspause gönne ich der Pumpe.

zu 2: Die Pumpe hat 80 w und fördert 2000 l die Stunde....jedoch hat sie einen kleinen Defekt und seit zwei Jahren schätze ich macht sie nur noch die Hälfte...es reicht jedoch aus, das das Wasser plätschert. Es läuft durch einen ca. 30 cm breiten Bachlauf fast waagerecht zum Teich, anschließend über eine kleine Holzrinne und fällt dann ca. 20 cm über dem Wasserspiegel ins Wasser...was heiß fällt...rinnen ist besser.

zu 3: Einen Skimmer habe ich nicht...ich fische mit dem Kescher das Laub raus...aber auch nicht jeden Tag.

zu 4: Einen Filter habe ich mal gehabt...hatte ca. 100.- Euro gekostet. Den habe ich aber wieder abgeschafft, da ich glaube, das er nichts gebracht hatte. Das Wasser wurde in den Filter gepumpt und lief dann wieder zurück...der Filter war eine schwarze runde kleine Tonne mit einem Schwamm, darunter in Säckchen mit so kleinen Steinchen und darunter waren so komische Plastikteile drin. Das Wasser ist deswegen aber auch nicht sauberer geworden. Bei der alljährlichen Sauerei im Frühjahr habe ich ihn dann ganz abgeschafft; außerdem ist das Wasser die übrige Zeit in Ordnung...ich habe keine Algen, meine Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig und auch sonst hatte ich das Gefühl durch die zahlreichen sonstigen Teichbewohner, das alles in Ordnung sei; stell dir vor..letztes Jahr hatte ich sogar eine Ringelnater oder ähnliches...eine ca. 40 cm lange Schlange, ein molchähnliches Pärchen usw.

Wäre das mit dem Froschsterben nicht, dann müßte ich nicht alljährlich eine Generalreinigung durchführen. So hhabe ich nun das Wasser abgelassen, demnächst wird mit dem Dampfstrahler alles saubergemacht und dann kommt wieder Regenwasser dazu. 
Ich habe schon bei ebay nach einem Sprudler gesucht und auch viele gefunden....das werde ich zu 100 % vor dem nächsten Winter machen...denn ich glaube, das dann mein Problem gelöst sein muß...oder ihr habt noch andere Ideen. Allerdings bin ich eher kein Fan von übermäßigen Filteranlagen usw. Es soll ja eigentlich ein wenig Natürlichkeit erhalten bleiben...


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo,

ich halte das Laub für die Ursache des Problems und nicht die __ Frösche. Es verbraucht bei der Zersetzung im Teich Sauerstoff, und der ist im Winter sowieso knapp. Zusätzlich zum Luftsprudler kannst Du auch ein Büschel __ Schilfrohr über Winter in den Teich stellen. Das sollte dann so aussehen wie ein Riesenbündel Trinkhalme und auch so ähnlich wirken, nämlich als Abzug für die Faulgase.


----------



## Knappe (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Werner,
das die __ Frösche das Problem sind hat ja auch keiner gesagt....es ist schon der mangelnde Sauerstoff. Nicht das hier im Forum noch einer auf die Idee kommt, das ich die Frösche nicht mögen würde. __ Schilfrohr bzw. __ Rohrkolben habe ich drin, aber der Winter ist bei uns lang und hart. Gibt es den einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen Rohrkolben und Schilfrohr? Wenn ja, muß ich mir einen Büschel zusätzlich besorgen...an zusätzlichen Pflanzen soll es auch nicht mehr liegen.


----------



## karsten. (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

S c h i l f (Phragmites australis)
Rohrkolben (Typha irgendwas) 


__ Schilf bringt in einem schönem Bestand wahrscheinlich den besten Gasaustausch (das konnte ich zumindest in meinen Versuchen zu Pflanzenfiltern   feststellen)

ich glaube aber , Werner meinte abgeschnittenes Rohr zum Gasaustausch

das klappt natürlich nur an der tiefsten Stelle und auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad .


in dem Link oben wird gerade auf das Problem mit den Folienteichen hingewiesen  .


mfG


----------



## jochen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo,

sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte, aber ich bekomme in letzter Zeit vermehrt Freiflüge vom PC und dann macht das Schreiben nicht wirklich Spaß...:evil 



			
				Knappe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> in den ersten Jahren nicht...seit letztem Jahr habe ich den Wald etwas ausgelichtet und ich habe nicht mehr so viel Laub im Teich...ich schätze zwei 10l Eimer voll Laub habe ich heute beim Ablassen des Wassers herausgefischt.
> Ein Netz hatte ich auch mal vor zu spannen, allerdings habe ich und meine Frau das gleich aufgegeben, als wir schon beim Spannen des Netzes feststellen haben müssen, das kleine __ Frösche durch die Maschen geschlüpft waren.



Ich denke auch es liegt am eingefallenen Laub, Werner hat dazu schon geschrieben.
Ich würde dir empfehlen den Boden abzusaugen und mehrere Wasserwechsel zu machen, den Teich aufgeben...:beeten  bitte nicht...


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo,

Karsten hat mich richtig verstanden, ich habe abgeschnittenes __ Schilfrohr gemeint. Natürlich ist das keine perfekte Lösung, aber es hilft ein kleines bißchen. Der Unterschied zwischen Schilfrohr (Phragmites australis) und __ Rohrkolben (Typha-Arten) liegt in diesem Fall in der inneren Struktur der Pflanze. Phragmites hat ganz einfach hohle Halme, genau wie ein Trinkhalm. Durch die abgeschnittenen Halme kann dann auch Gas aus dem zugefrorenen Teich entweichen. Die Halme von Typha sind dagegen mit einer schwammartigen Substanz gefüllt, der Gasaustausch wäre da also wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Knappe (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Danke Werner, Jochen und Karsten....das mit dem __ Schilf werde ich auch diesen Sommer in Angriff nehmen und natürlich den Sprudler...und zwar so wie es Ludwig beschrieben hatte...unter dem Eisfreihalter....finde das Forum übrigens sehr hilfreich...nochmals Big Thx.


----------



## Alex45525 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Tote Fische-tote __ Frösche: Eine Ursache???

Als ich letztens den ersten toten Fisch aus dem Teich geholt habe, kam auch ich ins Grübeln: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15280

Hier ein vorläufiges Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen: Es ist bisher kein weiterer Fisch verendet. Als Ursache habe ich die fehlende Wasserdurchmischung im Grundbereich einhergehend mit abnehmender Sauerstoffkonzentration (Sauerstoffzehrer: Faulprozesse und vorhandene Lebewesen, die sich allesamt im Bodenbereich sammeln) und zunehmender Schadstoffkonzentration (Gelöste Faulgase ersetzen Sauerstoff, absinkende Feinstäube, Ammoniak, Nitrit/Nitrat, etc.) in Verdacht.

Ich schiebe die Tatsache, dass ich bisher keine weiteren Verluste beklagen musste, vor allem darauf, dass ich in meinem ebenfalls recht tiefen Teich mit relativ kleiner Oberfläche seit einiger Zeit einen Sprudelstein bis auf den Teichgrund versenkt habe. Klar, wenn der Durchlaufen würde, wäre selbst die geringste Wasserschichtung sofort dahin. Jedoch: Wenn der nur läuft, wenn die Lufttemperatur oberhalb der Wassertemperatur liegt, findet keine übermäßige Auskühlung statt. Und der Stau von Schadstoffen und sauerstoffarmen Wasser in Grundnähe wird durch die einsetzende Vertikalströmung, die auf Grundebene Wasser ansaugt und zur Oberfläche transportiert, aufgehoben. Zusätzlich bringe ich Sauerstoff in das Wasser ein und unterstütze auch das Ausgasen von gelösten Faulgasen.

Bei Dir liegt aber aufgrund der klimatischen Bedingungen die Sachlage etwas anders. Ob man eventuell einen Sprudelstein unter dem Eis auf dem Grund (Ja, ganz unten!) zur Durchmischung hin und wieder kurzzeitig (wenige Minuten täglich) in Betrieb nehmen sollte??? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies bei einem so tiefen Teich zum Durchfrieren führen kann. Und der "Grundstau" würde aufgehoben sowie das Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert und die Abgabe von Faulgasen erleichtert.

Hmmm, zumindest sind das meine Gedanken zu dem Thema. Alles reine Hypothesen. Ob das biologisch fundiert ist und wissenschaftlichen Tests, oder auch Euren Erfahrungen standhält, wäre meine Frage...


----------



## Knappe (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hi Alex,
meine Wassertiefe ist zwar 1,40-1,50 m aber nur an der tiefsten Stelle in der Mitte des Teiches. Da dieses "Loch" nur etwa 40 x 30 cm ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall so einen Sprudelstein installieren. Der Teich friert ja nicht bis zum  Grund durch...ich bin der festen Überzeugung nach den vielen Userantworten bzw. auch "Hoffnung" das meine __ Frösche dann überleben werden. Ich bin heute mit der Säuberung fertig geworden und habe insgesamt 97 Leichen herausgeschöpft, bzw. das was noch von ihnen, aufgrund der Verwesung übrig gewesen war. Die Folie wird nung mit einem Dampfstrahler gesäubert und auch die Steine werden abgespritzt. Anschließend werden die Pflanzen wieder eingesetzt und ich besorge mir zusätzlich für die tiefste Stelle einen empfohlenen winterharten __ Schilfrohr. Ich werde auf jeden Fall (nach dem Winter) nachberichten, damit meine hoffentlich "wertvollen" Erfahrungen auch anderen vielleicht eine Lehre sein können.


----------



## glasklar (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

hi alex

ich habe einen sprudelstein etwa 20 -30cm unter der wasseroberfläche. um ein auskühlen des wassers zu vermeiden nicht zu tief einsetzen .es war bis jetst noch keine geschlossene eisschicht drauf .und hatte bis jetst keine verluste


----------



## Stefan_375 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo Ralf,

wir haben unseren Gartenteich vor 2,5 Jahren mit dem Grundstück gekauft. Der ist etwas > 1 m tief, und im wirklich langen und harten Winter vor 2 Jahren haben das Fische wie __ Frösche überlebt - ohne Eisfreihalter oder Luftsprudler.

Den jetzigen harmlosen Winter haben die Frösche nicht überlebt (die Goldfische schon). Weil die Folie am Rand löchrig ist, sank der Wasserspiegel schon vor dem Winter um mehrere Dezimeter. Bei der jetzt anliegenden Teichsanierung haben wir das Wasser abgepumpt. Und sind auf eine unfassbar hohe Sedimentschicht gestossen. 

Siehe Bild unten. Nein, wir sind nicht auf Öl gestoßen! Sondern auf 30-40 cm hohes (jedenfalls so hoch, dass es meine Gummistiefel "überflutet" hat), tiefschwarzes, nach totem Fisch stinkendes Sediment :-(

Mich wundert nicht, dass die Frösche dabei eingegangen sind - sondern eher, dass die Goldfrische trotzdem überlebt haben :-/

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Katinka (25. März 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hallo zusammen !
Nachdem ich auch wegen unseres Froschsterbens im Internet gesucht habe, versuche ich es mal hier im Forum.
Wir hatten viele Jahre einen Gartenteich von ca 1000L, wenige Fische und ca 15 __ Frösche, alles bestens.
Haben im letzten Frühjahr diesen Teich 'geschlossen' und einen neuen größeren Teich (7000L, 1m tief) daneben angelegt.
Becken, nicht Folie, aber mit großem Uferbereich.
Alles was kreuchte und fleuchte wurde eingesammelt und umgesiedelt (Fische, __ Schnecken, __ Molche, Libellenlarven und unsere Frösche. Hat auch alles gut funktioniert, bis Mitte Februar...
Anfang Februar waren unsere Frösche noch OK, innerhalb von 14 Tagen starben alle und ich habe die aufgedunsenen Leichen von Grund eingesammelt. 
Ein Trauerspiel !
Der Teich war im Januar lange zugefroren, wir hatten die Pumpe aus und keinen Eisfreihalter.
In unserem alten Teich konnten wir die Pumpe im Wasser leicht blubbern lassen, so dass ein ca 20 cm großes Loch stets offen blieb.
Das war vielleicht der Fehler in diesem Jahr, kombiniert mit noch recht wenigen Wasserpflanzen. Trotzdem wundert mich, dass die Frösche Anfang Februar definitiv noch lebten, zumindest bis auf 2, das konnten wir schon erahnen...
Fische sind alle wohlauf. Habe auch schon an diesen Pilz gedacht, der sich ja in Windeseile ausbreiten soll.Werden im nächsten Winter die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen und hoffen, dass dieses Drama nicht wieder passiert. 
Allerdings fällt auf, dass das Froschsterben anscheinend sehr verbreitet ist, wir waren nur bisher noch nie davon betroffen.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !
Herzliche Grüße,
Katinka


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*



			
				Katinka schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !
> Herzliche Grüße,
> Katinka



Hallo 

Herzlich willkommen !


die Frage wurde doch aber in den Beiträgen zuvor und in den weiterführenden Links beantwortet  .....  

alles was Blau ist sind LINKS 


mfG


----------



## wusi (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

hallo!

habe das gleiche problem.ebenfalls tote komplett aufgeblasene __ kröten.
allerdings haben die ja schon gelaicht,und jetzt plötzlich, gestern und heute, sind die auf einmal dahin!
das sollte doch um die zeit nicht mehr sein, oder??

lg markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

Hi Markus,

ein paar tote __ Kröten beim laichen sind normal. Meist sind das Weibchen die von ihren Kerlen bei der Paarung regelrecht ertränkt wurden:sorry 

MfG Frank


----------



## wusi (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Alljährliches Froschsterben*

ok,dankeschön. da bin ich ja "beruhigt"!

lg markus


----------

